# New York's Short Buildings



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, so short buildings in NY :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes, there are a lot of short buildings in *** ****, even in Manhattan. Some of the streets around Central Park are very serene.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Lovely buildings and lovely pics.


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

nice to see a different side of NYC


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This takes away the stereotype that NYC is all tall buildings.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

Short or tall, no other city can compare. I like that new Brooklyn Library. Can't wait for it. Javits Center is cool too, and pleney of others that could never be all listed.










There are a handful of amazing glassy office buildings on SI that not even I knew existed until living there for a few years, and in many areas with 100s of amazing houses (most likely all 2 to 20-plus million) that blow everything else away. If I had the money, I'd not only buy a $30 million aparment in 80 South Street, but also a small $4 or $5 million house in a nice, green, high area on Staten Island.


----------

